# Guy Lafleur appointed honorary colonel of 3 Wing Bagotville



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2013)

> Guy Lafleur, former hockey player for the Montréal Canadiens, was appointed honorary colonel of 3 Wing Bagotville, Que., during an investiture ceremony at the base on February 16.
> 
> “Several organizations throughout Quebec have benefitted and will continue to benefit from Mr. Lafleur’s leadership, and I know that he will create a link between our military community and the public community,” said Colonel Paul Prévost, commander of 3 Wing. “Mr. Lafleur is known for his competitive spirit, just as we are within the fighter community. I already know that he will be an outstanding mentor and role model for the members of 3 Wing.”
> 
> ...


RCAF Info-machine, 19 Feb 13


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Feb 2013)

He's not as good looking in uniform as Colonel Sass Jordan  .


----------



## dapaterson (20 Feb 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> He's not as good looking in uniform as Colonel Sass Jordan  .



[May 10, 1979]

But makes the Army look bad by comparison - isn't Don Cherry an honorary member of the PPCLI?

[/May 10, 1979]


----------

